# New works 360 lts



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

*Aquarium:*120/60/50cm OW- 360 lts
*Lighting:*4x54W 965 + 1x54W 840 +1x8w (night)
*Substrate:*Penac W i P, Touramiline BC, Clear Super, Bacter 100,Power sand,Amazonia,Amazonia II
*Ferts & CO2:*Bright K,Green bacter,step 2,eca,be Green do!aqua ,Green brighty specjal lights, +co2 system (bottle 3kg)
*Filtration:*Tetratec1200+skimmer+tetratec 600
*Decorations* Manten stone ,driftwood ADA
*Plants:*
hemianthus callitrichoides
Vesicularia dubyana 
eleocharis acicularis
eleocharis vivipara
echinodorus tenelus
*Animal:*
Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
Cardina japonica
Otocinclus affinis
cardina sp.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

very nice setup!


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 10, 2009)

clean lines! congrats!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

very good job......waiting for the plant cover all of the tank


----------

